# Remember them?



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Ή αλλιώς, ο πανδαμάτωρ χρόνος! 
Από το www.tmz.com δεκάδες φωτογραφίες διασήμων "τότε και τώρα".
http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/memba_them#tab=memba_them
http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/memba_them_2008#tab=memba_them
http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/memba_them__4#tab=memba_them

Μερικές που μου έκαναν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση:
Η "Λόις Λέιν"









H Linda Hamilton









The Bionic Woman 









Μερικοί σίγουρα βελτιώθηκαν, όπως η Billie Jean King


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 25, 2010)

Απόλυτο ρισπέκτ για τη Λίντα που δεν έχει πλακωθεί στα μπότοξ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Ναι, αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ. Κοιτώντας αμέτρητες φωτογραφίες, έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα ότι στα χειρότερα χάλια είναι αυτές που προσπαθούν να παραμείνουν νέες, με αποτέλεσμα νέες να μη φαίνονται, αλλά γελοίες σίγουρα.


----------

